# gaer: 4000, soooooooooooo viele gute Beiträge!



## heidita

Gaer, ich bin sicher du LEBST hier auf dem Forum!!! Ich bin gerade über deinen 4002 Beitrag gestolpert...Und immer hast du was zu sagen, was nicht immer leicht ist....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Congratulations!Enhorabuena!


----------



## elroy

Ich schließe mich Heiditas Bewunderung deiner Beharrlichkeit im Forum an.​ 
Vielen Dank und weiter so! ​


----------



## Whodunit

*Heidita*
*und Elroy*
*haben doch alles*
*gesagt, was es zu dir und*
*zu deinem Verzähltnis zum Forum zu sagen*
*gibt! Auch wenn das Thema noch so schwer ist, du schaffst*
*es immer, etwas Sinnvolles und zum Diskutieren Anregendes einzubringen! *​


----------



## MrMagoo

4000 Beiträge?!?! Heiliger Strohsack! Ich hab' ja grad erstmal die 1000 vollgemacht! 
Weiter so gaer, ich hoffe, bald wieder von Dir zu lesen! 

All the best from me!


----------



## Ralf

Gaer, ich freu' mich auf deine nächsten tausend. Alles Gute.

Ralf


----------



## la reine victoria

Warm Congratulations
 Gaer!

 ** * * * * * **  


​LRV​


----------



## timpeac

Ah good, someone else not posting in German, so I don't have to either - congratulations Gaer


----------



## gaer

timpeac said:
			
		

> Ah good, someone else not posting in German, so I don't have to either - congratulations Gaer


Thanks guys!

Believe it or not, I never saw this thread until this moment. I'm about a month late. 

Gaer


----------



## la reine victoria

You've probably been busy playing everything ever composed by Mozart, Beethovern and Strauss!  So easy to lose oneself in music.

Welcome back!



LRV


----------



## gaer

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> You've probably been busy playing everything ever composed by Mozart, Beethovern and Strauss! So easy to lose oneself in music.
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> LRV


You are right about getting lost in music, but mostly I get lost in teaching music, very tired.

But the real reason that I miss things is that I have notifications turned on, so I immediately see that any thread I've participated in has been answered. Unfortunately, notifications don't tell us when we have been mentioned, even when very kindly. 

Thank you for the kind words!

Gaer


----------



## Lancel0t

Congrulations Gaer!


----------



## DDT

I am late as a rule...congratulations for your 4206 posts (at the moment)  

DDT


----------

